# Goooooooooooooooooo TEAM!!!



## gradygirl (Jan 19, 2007)

So me and my partner are driving back to Hartford from a transfer we did in Vernon. We're toolin' along on I-84, going West-bound, approximately 2 miles from the exit to go on I-91S. The highway rises, so being at the wheel, I accelerate with the grade. We'd been having a little trouble getting about 65 mph earlier, so I wasn't all that surprised when the truck balked at going any faster than that. I was surprised, however, when I realized that even though my foot and the gas pedal were on the floor, my ambulance began to DEcelerate. So I called Ops, and my supervisor told me to pull over immediately into the breakdown lane. Well, we did, but it was right before an on-ramp, so while we had a concrete barrier on our right, we essentially had traffic on both sides. We sat there for an hour waiting for the tow truck, driven by a huge man named Tiny, to pick us up.

The best part? We've called Ops, called the dispatch center, and are sitting there when we get dispatched to go pick up a patient from Hartford Hospital. Apparently no one told the dispatcher that we were down, so he was very surprised when we told him we were in the middle of 84.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 20, 2007)

Since Dispatch didn't know, you couldn't have possibly been broken down, since they *always* have the Big Picture and know all.  Surely you were mistaken about your unit sitting dead at the side of the road, because if you were actually sitting by the side of the road it was because Dispatch had told you to do so. Please excuse me now while I wander off to find a Jaws of Life to extract my tongue from my cheek


----------



## TheDoll (Jan 20, 2007)

TCERT1987 said:


> a huge man named Tiny.



i love that


----------



## fyrdog (Jan 20, 2007)

That's dispatch for ya! They have everything under control, inside where they work but outside those walls duh who? what?


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Jan 23, 2007)

TCERT1987 said:


> We sat there for an hour waiting for the tow truck, driven by a huge man named Tiny, to pick us up.



 a similar thing happened to be on my 2nd day ever of work.  except we waited for 3 hrs and the patient we were treating as a result of a BS car accident, changed his mind and hopped right out and drove away.


----------

